# Hello from US



## tinamarie27 (Dec 6, 2007)

I am looking into possibly relocating to Canada in the future and would like ANY information I can get. Where is the weather mildest? Rural areas but still close to necessities? What are the immigration issues? 
Thanks for any info you can give me. I am still trying to navigate the site and i am sure some of them are already answered on here!
Tina


----------



## CanadianGal (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi,
I am Canadian, and if you want mild then you will have to go to British Columbia. It is expensive there but folks love it. Real estate is astronomical! Mildest is on the southwest coast(Vancouver city) and Vancouver Island(city Victoria). Branch out. Many communities. Lots of rain! But little snow(unless you go north or to the mountains, interior etc). The flowers bloom months earlier then here in Ontario. But drop dead gorgeous scenery and active lifestyle mostly year round-hence the prices. 
In Ontario, the mildest would be the most southern tip(Niagara Falls or Niagara on the Lake for instance). When I lived there we had dustings of snow and it generally would melt in the day. Now across the Lake, the US would get several *feet* of snow(more then in Ontario) because of lake effect snow/geography in a single bad snowstorm. But most people would never guess that! Canada = THE GREAT WHITE NORTH and all that mindset.
Canada has *hot* summers and many people don't expect it. Heck the Texans can barely stand it in Ontario(more humidity here) when they visit. Newfoundland is more like a mild/cool summer...B.C. more temperate, but Canada is not just about winter. 
Winters are generally much milder (shorter)then they use to be-but its relative to what you are use to! The prairies have the most sun and COLD /blizzards. Well its been an early winter so far (in the last 15 years). So it was minus 40 in the prairies last week and minus 9 here in Southern Ontario. I have a foot of snow now-last year it rained into January(unusual). Driving an hour north or south can make a big difference in how much or little snow we get.
Good luck!


----------



## CanadianGal (Dec 7, 2007)

Also, BC is considered more laid back then Toronto. I mean they make fun of the Torontonians! Uptight, in a rush, and heavier. They say they know people from Ontario by sight in BC because they are rushing to work(not enjoying the view) and at least 20 lbs heavier (indoors all winter). But apparently those who choose to stay in BC lose the weight fast. Who wants to sit indoors in a mild climate all winter with so much nature and hiking to explore?! LOL Its all true..........;-)


----------



## tinamarie27 (Dec 6, 2007)

*Thanks!*

That is VERY helpful! It does sound like there is a great variety and that is what I really needed to know


----------

